# Beware Iron Talon Bow and Gun Holders



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

I just wanted to give some other sportsman a heads up on a product and customer service flaw. Iron Talon Bow and Gun holders are found at Bass Pro Shops, Dunhams, and The Sportsmans Guide. The holder is made with a cheap welded bracket that failed under normal use with a rifle set in it. The weld broke after 2.5 days of use and my rifle fell 20ft to the ground. My scope was bent and my mounts were also bent. I provided detailed pictures of the bracket and the scope and ring damage. I contacted the company with a conservative approach and was offered a replacement gun holder. I understood that this was probably there normal protocol in these situations and maybe they had a follow up procedure when the customer did not agree and there was damage to the thing that their product was meant to hold secure. This company replied once with no solutions other than replacing the product. This product caused over $200 in damage to my scope and rings and ended half my hunt early. I specified to the company my purchase information and when with proof. This had no effect. I stressed that I understand all products have there defects and just wanted the situation fixed. They never replied again after the first email. Dunhams however offered there full support with a full reimbursement of the original purchase price and offered contact information to the manufacture. Very good customer support on their end. 

So if your sitting in your tree stand and your expensive rifle is sitting in one of these holders. Grab it immediately because it may crash to the ground at any second. 

I am not an avid poster of negative reviews online, just offering a heads up so no one has the same thing happen to them.


----------



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

I contacted the company a third time explaining my thoughts and opinions on the way I was taken care of. They replied immediatly after that email with an apology and asking permission for further delay in offering a solution. I am still open minded in correcting the situation and would retract any negative comments if my situation was taken care of. I will update my post with all new information as it comes in.


----------



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

I retract my full thread here. They did me right and took care of my full situation. I would recommend this company to anyone. They stand behind there product and offer top notch customer service.


----------



## itsagr8day4fishing (Sep 29, 2011)

Glad to see you got taken care of and thanks for posting your issues with the company and their product. Companies will soon realize a pissed off done wrong consumer has a voice that can reach a lot more people for the good and the bad. Way to do the right thing and post when they did take care of you. It's quite a bit easier to be enraged and post the negative


----------

